# Six Month Old Photoshoot - Props? Poses? Ideas?



## littlesandra

I mainly shoot people, who can actively walk and talk (lol) But through a friend of a friend, I got a shoot with a woman and her 6 month old baby girl. It's my second paid shoot - It's going to be an outdoor shoot, and I'm just stuck on what poses to do? What props? I have NO idea when it comes to baby photography! Can someone help a girl out


----------



## rachlynn17

A very simple prop is a flower. It will work indoors or outdoors. What ever she does to it is going to be adorable.

Just let the girl crawl around. Bring a blanket to start the pictures on. Where ever she goes, follow.
http://www.woodphotostudio.com/07-29%20Miles/FrameSet.htm

(Look at the last picture)


----------



## AprilRamone

I don't really pose 6 month olds.  For the most part, I just take them somewhere pretty and sit them up and get different angles and try to get them to smile.  
If you are taking some with the mom and her daughter, try to get some of them interacting with each other as well as the ones of them looking at you.
Good luck


----------



## littlesandra

Thanks! We've decided on flowers, bubbles, her favorite toy, and at the end of the shoot a big chocolate ice cream! ha ha


----------



## JenR

Try google-ing chld photographers.  There are tons and tons of beautiful examples on the 'net.  You probably already know this, but be sure to check with the mom before you hand the baby an ice cream cone!!!!


----------



## littlesandra

Me and the mother have been in constant contact over the last week working out details of the shoot. 

I have googled, but I was also looking for insight from people who frequent the site.


----------

